# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Καινούργιος χώρος για τα πουλιά.

## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα παιδια..λογο μετακομισεις σε αλλη περιοχη και εκει που παω δεν εχει χορο για τα πουλια μου νοικιασα ενα μαγαζακι να τα βαζω...Ειναι ενα ισογειο μαγαζι με παταρι πανω γυρο γυρο παραθυρα..σκεφτομαι τα πουλια να τα βαλω στον πανω οροφο να εχουν την  ησυχια τους γιατι αμα ειναι κατω και θα φαινονται απο εξω αλλα και θα τρομαζουν απο περαστικους-φωνες και αλλα..
θα γινουν κλουβες 1χ50χ50 συνολο 6 η οποιες θα μπουν στον τοιχο...το θεμα μου ειναι οτι πανο που θελω να βαλω τα πουλια και ειναι παταρι ειναι χαμηλοταβανο.θα εχουν καποιο θεμα τα πουλια η δεν υπαρχει προβλημα?η 1και η 2 φωτο ο πανο χορος και η 3η κατω..θελω την γνωμη σας..

----------


## jk21

υγρασια .... καρδερινες; μονο με αφυγραντηρα αλλιως τα κοκκιδια θα κανουν παρτυ (και οχι μονο αυτα ) 

πανω οροφος; ελλειψη φυσικου φωτισμου ..... καρδερινες; σιγουρα ειδικες λαμπες το λιγοτερο

κατω οροφος ; εχει και αυτος υγρασια (για αυτην ειπαμε  ) .Εχει μηπως φυσικο φωτισμο; 

απο εξαερισμο πως παει ;

----------


## kostas salonika

Υγρασια αυτην την στιγμη στο χορο ειναι 58% ενω εξω εχει 100% που εδω και τοσες μερες βρεχει και εχει ομιχλη..αυτα που ειναι στο δωματιο δεν ξερω απο που εχουν προκλιθη μαλλον απο καποια διαροη..
φυσικο φως μπαινει απο τα παραθυρα απο το ξημερωμα μεχρι την δυση γιατι εχει παραθυρα πανο τα οποια ανοιγουν..

----------


## jk21

αν η υγρασια ειναι οκ και κυριως αν υπαρχει φυσικο φως και οριζοντας ανοιχτος για τα πουλια ,εισαι οκ  για μενα 

ας σου πουνε και τα παιδια και ας πεσουνε και γνωμες για τις διαστασεις στις κλουβες .Ειναι και αυτες καλα ,αλλα θα λεγα αν εχεις χωρο να πανε στο 1.20

----------


## kostas salonika

φυσικο φως μπαινει απο τα παραθυρα απλος δεν χτυπαει ο ηλιος μεσα...υγρασια για αυτον τον καιρο ειναι καλα πιστευω..δεν ξερω τωρα οταν ζεστανει ο καιρος στο ποσο θα παισει και αμα θελει υγραντήρα..

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ...λοιπόν τελικά αποφάσισα να δουλέψω των κάτω χώρο ...στο χώρο θα μπουν 6 κλουβες μέτρου η 1,20..η τζαμαρία θα καλυφθεί με μεμβράνη για να μην βλέπουν τα πουλιά έξω και να μην τρομάζουν και να μην βλέπουν απο έξω μέσα κάποιος που θα περνάει απο έξω...στο χώρο θα μπει λάμπα Arcadia για να μην υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα ...θα μπει αφυγραντιρας για αποφύγει υγρασίας...το μόνο που με προβληματίζει ειναι η φασαρία ανθρώπων αμα τειχών γίνει απο περαστικό απο έξω ...να πως πως ειναι μέσα σε στοά αλλά δεν έχει καθόλου κόσμο...πιστεύω πως θα συνηθίσουν με ομιλίες ...η κλουβες θα μπουν στον τοίχο..ο τοίχος ειναι αυτός στην τελευταία φωτο όπως την βλέπετε αριστερά..πως το ακούτε ...;;

----------


## ninos

Εάν δεν βάλεις φωτογραφία να καταλάβουμε, δύσκολο να σου πούμε γνώμες

----------


## blackmailer

νομιζω τη φασαρια αν ειναι τοοοσο μεγαλη θα τη συνηθισουν απλα μετα απο πιο πολυ καιρο. τα πουλια εξαλλου και στη φυση ακουν διαφορους ηχους οποτε δεν θελουν και πληρη ησυχια!

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα...βαζω τον χωρο για να καταλαβεαι  πως ειναι το μαγαζι και πως θα γινει...1η φωτο ο τοιχος που θα μπουν η κλουβες..2 φωτο απεναντι απο εκει που κρεμαστουν η κλουβες ειναι η τζαμαρια σε αποσταση 4 μετρων..
3η φωτο η πρόσοψη του μαγαζιου.4η φωτο η χωρος γυρω απο το μαγαζι..5η και 6η φωτο η μεμβρανη που θα μπει στην τζαμαρια για την καλυψηι του χωρο..δεν εχει πολυ φασαρια λογου οτι στην στοα ολλα τα μαγαζια ειναι κλειστα..
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## kostas salonika

καληπσερα παιδια...μετα απο καιρο ο χωρος ειναι σχεδον ετοιμος...εχουν μπει στα παραθυρα μεμβρανες που μπαινει κανονικα το φως μεσα αλλα δεν μπορεις να δεις απο εξω μεσα...ο τοιχος βαφτηκε με αντιμουχλικη μπογια εγινε καθαρισμος και απολυμανση του χωρου.4 κλουβες 1 χ 0,60χ0,60 και αλλες 2 που εχω αγορασμενες 1χ0,50χ0,50 ειναι ηδη ετοιμες και απο δευτερα θα γινει η εγκατασταση...
πουλιον...τι να δωσω ωστε τα πουλια μου ειναι ενταξει μετα την μεταφορα στο καινουριο χωρω??
βαζω φωτο με 2 κλουβες να μου πειτε  αποψεις..
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ninos

Οι κλούβες ειναι περίφημες !! Στις καρδερίνες,  δώσε αρκετό φαγητό, διοτι εαν ανεβει ο πληθυσμός των κοκκιδιων καταναλώνουν περισσότερη τροφη. Βοτανα οπως το ριγανελαιο, ειναι πάντα ενας καλος σύμμαχος

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλημέρα ...ρίγαναιλεο δεν δίνω ...δίνω όμως ρίγανη σαν βότανο...το anti-stress της tabernil βοηθάει σε τέτοια περίπτωση;;

----------


## ninos

Δεν γνωρίζω τι περιέχει το anti-stress

----------


## kostas salonika

Σκεύασμα antistress με χλωραμφενικόλη, φουραλταδόνη και βιταμίνες Α, C και K3 για ωδικά πτηνά.


Αιτία: Λοιμώξεις εξαιτίας στρεσσικών καταστάσεων όπως απότομεςαλλαγές θερμοκρασίας και διατροφής.


Συμπτώματα: Κατάπτωση, απώλεια ζωτικότητας, μείωση κατανάλωσης νερού και τροφής, ελαφρά διάρροια.


Δοσολογία: 4-5 σταγόνες/40 ml πόσιμου νερού για 4-5 συνεχείς ημέρες.


Συσκευασία 20 ml

----------


## jk21

ετσι ηταν καποτε και δυστυχως αναγραφεται στη συσταση σε παρουσιαση καποιου πετ σοπ διαδικτυακου 

η παρουσιαση του σε μαγαζι χονδρικης πωλησης φαρμακων (που εχει ομως διαφημισεις του χωρου και δεν μπορω  να βαλω ) αναφερει  αιθερια ελαια βοτανων .Επιτελους σιγα σιγα οπως και καποιο αλλο σκευασμα της εταιριας που ηταν για νεοσσους προοριζομενο ,αλλαξε και απο επικινδυνα φαρμακα (εκεινο ειχε και χλωροτετρακυκλινη για νεοσσους .... οτι χειροτερο για το ασβεστιο .... ) εχει φυσικα συστατικα .Αυτο που συζητουμε ειχε χλωραμφενικολη (καλο αντιβιοτικο αλλα υποπτο για μεταλλαξεις του dna οταν δινεται εσωτερικα ,αλλα συνεχιζει να δινεται οπου υπαρχει αναγκη αν αλλο φαρμακο δεν ποιανει ) και φουραλταδονη (αλλο φαρμακο με υποπτες παρενεργειες που εχει απαγορευτει σε ζωα που τρωει ο ανθρωπος ) .Τωρα εχει μεντα ,θυμολη (ελαιο της ριγανης )  και οτι αλλο βρισκεται πισω απο τα αποσιωπητικα .Αυτο το εχεις ηδη παρει ή το σκεφτεσαι; εχεις κοιταξει για αλλα με ριγανελαιο; 

*TABERNIL ANTI-STRESS**Πόσιμο διάλυμα για στρεσσικές καταστάσεις**ΣΥΝΘΕΣΗ:
Συστατικά: Έλαια και λιπαρά. Περιέχει μέντα, θυμόλη και ..... φυσικής προέλευσης. Πρόσθετα (σύνθεση ανά ml): Βιταμίνη Α 400 IU, Βιταμίνη C 3 mg. Με χρωστικές και αντιοξειδωτικά επιτρεπτά από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση.*

----------


## kostas salonika

Δεν το έχω πάρει ακόμα ...απλός το σκέφτομαι...να πάρω κάτι όσο το καλύτερο για τα πουλιά μετά την μεταφορά ...

----------


## jk21

για μενα το ιδανικο ειναι να βρεις βρωσιμη γλυκερινη (δεν ξερω αν και που εχει στη θεσσαλονικη  ) το ιδανικο ειναι να παρεις και ενα μπουκαλακι καθαρο αιθεριο ελαιο ριγανης 5 ml και θα σου πω ακριβως πως θα το κανεις και θα ειναι δραστικοτερο και πιο εγκυρο απο καθε εμπορικο σκευασμα ,γιατι θα ξερεις ποσο ριγανελαιο περιεχει 

αν οχι ,εκει απανω χωρις μεταφορικα θα βρεις αυτο  της easyyem σε γνωστο pet shop που εισαγει προιοντα της 

*Easyyem Origa*


ή αυτο 




σε αλλο γνωστο pet shop

----------


## kostas salonika

Πολύ τσιμπημένος τιμές έχουν....

----------


## jk21

μην νομιζεις οτι στο tabernil θα βρεις την ιδια περιεκτικοτητα σε αιθεριο ελαιο ριγανης 

αν θες οικονομικα και ακομα πιο καλα ,παρε γυρω στα 3 ευρω αιθεριο ελαιο ριγανης (βρισκεις σε μαγαζια με βοτανα ,ειδη υγιεινης διατροφης και βιολογικα ,φαρμακεια κλπ )  και γλυκερινη (αλλα να ρωτησεις να ειναι βρωσιμη ... αν δεν βρεις ,βρηκα στο google καποια 6 ευρω το λιτρο στη νεαπολη στη θεσσαλονικη   και 1.4 ευρω τα 160 γρ και μου το λες να σου στειλω λινκ με πμ ) 

και θα φτιαξεις 

με 5 ml αιθεριο ελαιο ριγανης και 50 ml γλυκερινη ,σκευασμα που αρκει η μια σταγονα στα 100 ml νερου ποτιστρας ή με 100 ml γλυκερινη για 2 σταγονες στα 100 ml ποτιστρας 
(θελει στο σκευασμα να προσθεσεις και 5 ή 10 ml αντιστοιχα απιονισμενο νερο για σιδερο )

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλημέρα παιδιά..Κ.Δημητρη τα πείρα αυτά που λέγαμε ποιο πάνω...ποτέ πρέπει να χορήγηση πόσες μέρες πριν και πόσες μετά;;

----------


## jk21

ποιο πηρες ακριβως; ετοιμο ή το εφτιαξες με γλυκερινη; 


Α ) 7 μερες καθε μηνα 

Β ) στις μερες με εντονη υγρασια 

Γ) οσο οι νεοσσοι ειναι εντος φωλιας σε μιση δοση 

Δ ) για καμμια εβδομαδα μετα την αφαιρεση των νεοσσων απο τους γονεις σε κανονικη δοση 

Ε ) σε υποψια προβληματος μεχρι να δουμε αν υπαρχει κατι (αμεση χορηγηση ) ή μεχρι να παρουμε φαρμακα αν χρειαστουν

----------


## kostas salonika

Το έφτιαξα με γλυκερίνη ...εγώ τώρα θα ξεκινήσω να δίνω 2 μέρες πριν την μεταφορά και θα δίνω για άλλες 5 μέρες όταν θα ειναι το πουλιά στο νέο χώρο σύνολο 7 μέρες...

----------


## jk21

ναι και μετα οπως σου ειπα

----------

